
The Fable Of Market Meritocracy - yungchin
http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/09/markets-finance-sarkozy-economics-opinions-columnists-shikha-dalmia_print.html
======
yungchin
I liked the insights presented in this essay, although sadly I think the whole
thing was mangled to make it seem relevant to recent events: the banking
bailouts and the outcry over bankers' compensations should probably have been
left out of it completely; banking is regulated in so many ways that you can
hardly apply market-principles anymore.

------
iBercovich
I wrote a blog post that talks about similar issues: <http://bit.ly/coeLqg>

